# Best light for floating plants?



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Because floating plants are so close to light you don't really have to worry. Floating plants can pull nutrients from the water as well as CO2 from the air so they are easy to care for. Any light should do. It is the plants that are under the floating plants that you may have to worry about. Too many floaters will block out light and plants under there might struggle.


----------



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks Mr Cage! That's pretty much what my intuition was telling me. Since the floating plants are the only ones I plan on keeping in this tank, I think the low light should suffice. If I used the Finnex light I would be blasting it with 80-100+ PAR at that depth and that seemed a little high to me.


----------



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone else with experience growing floating plants have an opinion on the lighting needs of frogbit or red root floaters? Maybe someone can share the lighting setup that has been the most productive in terms of growth rate or plant health.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

fishhes said:


> Does anyone else with experience growing floating plants have an opinion on the lighting needs of frogbit or red root floaters? Maybe someone can share the lighting setup that has been the most productive in terms of growth rate or plant health.


Since they are surface plants and probably exposed to high light levels in nature, it would seem that light levels in most situations would be irreverent..


> *Lighting requirements*
> 
> Moderate to bright, usually irrelevant since the plant is on the surface under the light.
> Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/amazon-frogbit/#ixzz3NccWl4h1
> ​





> *Red Root Floater Plant Discussion *
> 
> 08-01-2013, 02:50 PM
> 
> ...


http://www.everythingaquatic.net/fo...t-care/4008-red-root-floater-plant-discussion


----------



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

thanks jeffkrol for the post. I did read that both plants will grow in low-high lights, but one has to work better than the other doesn't it? I would think that the plant would grow faster or fuller under the ideal light conditions. I was hoping that someone with experience growing these would have some personal insight on which condition is best.


----------

